# Paph rothschildianum



## albert (Aug 25, 2008)

Hi there,
one of my Paph rothschildianum got a flower bud- I can hardly wait to see it flowering.
cheers
Albert


----------



## JeanLux (Aug 25, 2008)

Congratulations Albert!!! Please keep us updated! Jean


----------



## rdlsreno (Aug 25, 2008)

Good work!! Can't wait to see it in full bloom!


Ramon


----------



## SlipperKing (Aug 25, 2008)

Good growing. How long have you waiting?


----------



## albert (Aug 29, 2008)

2 weeks


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2008)

very nice bud. I think you will not have to wait a long time


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 29, 2008)

SlipperKing said:


> Good growing. How long have you waiting?





albert said:


> 2 weeks



I think Slipperking meant how long have you had the plant?
We'll look forward to seeing it open!


----------



## albert (Sep 14, 2008)

Its almost open (I know its not a good photo- but the next one will be a good one)
cheers
Albert


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 14, 2008)

Almost there! :clap: Nice red pouch! Just one flower?


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Sep 14, 2008)

:clap: Cool!


----------

